# New Whey Isolate Flavors! Cinnamon Bun and Strawberry!



## MidwestBeast (Jul 12, 2016)

There has been talk of these coming for a while and they are now live on the store!




https://www.mrsupps.com/products/425/whey-protein-isolate-by-muscle-research/

















I was thrilled when MR released their own whey isolate and both the vanilla and chocolate flavors are very good. I've reviewed them in detail, but the vanilla is very subtle and easy to drink all the time. The chocolate is also subtle and reminds me very much of the flavor of an instant hot cocoa mix (think Swiss Miss). I only mix mine in water because I use these exclusively post-workout and they taste good in just water. I haven't tried these (save for one exception, and I'll get to that) in milk, but I would imagine it makes them even tastier and similar to the taste of a blended protein.

Anyway, vanilla has been my go-to for more than a few months. I managed to burn myself out on the chocolate even though it's very good. So the release of cinnamon bun and strawberry came at a great time. I ordered the 3-bag bundle because you can't beat that pricing and went for 2 bags of CB and one of SB (betting on the CB being good enough to warrant 2 bags).

The first one I used was obviously Cinnamon Bun. I tossed my scoops into an empty pre-workout container (the size of the Diablo tub -- I clean those out and use them to take my protein to the gym in my gym bag instead of hauling around the whole bag or screwing around with ziplocks -- it works very well). Anyway, after my workout, I went to the water fountain and filled it with about 1 oz of water, then dumped the powder in, then added more water on top. Put the lid on, shook it up, and it mixed just as well as all the others and what you'd hope for in an isolate -- not very thick and no clumping.

Cinnamon Bun is not heavy in the flavor, but seems a tad bit stronger than the vanilla to me. It has definitely leapt out to my favorite spot in the lineup. Very glad I grabbed 2 bags. It reminds you almost a bit of the spice flavor you get in the Pumpkin Spice Yo Whey, but it's different.

My first try was Saturday morning after the gym. After I got home, I went ahead and mowed before we had to head out of town for a friend's birthday dinner. So I showered real quick and needed to eat something but didn't want to really eat much, but also wanted to get some protein in. So, If figured for the sake of taste-testing, I went ahead and dropped 2 scoops of the strawberry whey isolate into my shaker with some vanilla CarbMaster milk.

It tastes exactly as you would hope a strawberry would. It's funny; I just sampled another company's strawberry a couple months ago and it was the first time I'd had strawberry protein in years (not since grad school, I don't think). It's odd how strong the taste is. So I'm not sure if it was because of the vanilla milk or just because it's strawberry, but I would say that strawberry has the strongest taste of the 4. I'll update when I have a chance to use it in water, but it's very good for a strawberry.

Both are great pick-ups and I think they present some mixability options, too (cinnamon bun + vanilla, vanilla + strawberry, etc.).


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jul 14, 2016)

Tried the Cinnamon Bun and like it, also made our Apple Cranberry Crisp protein bars with it and they turned out good. We made Chocolate Strawberry bars and tasted great, just have not tried the Strawberry in a shake yet. Looking forward to the next possible flavors!!!


----------



## cane87 (Jul 22, 2016)

cinna buns is something i deff have to try, its one of my favor flavors for a protein powder. Great review mwb, thanks for sharing.


----------

